# coca cola bottle, Cameron, Washington PA



## I EAT ROOTS (Apr 18, 2019)

has anyone ever seen a cameron ribbed, textured, 16 0z coca cola bottle? I will upload a picture as soon as my phone charges back up. I have been looking online and found nothing. With as many coca cola bottles that are out there I doubt its worth much but this bottle has my interests perked in this hobby now.


----------



## I EAT ROOTS (Apr 18, 2019)




----------



## CanadianBottles (Apr 18, 2019)

Hi, welcome to the forum!  Kind of an unusual bottle there, this is more or less what's known as a "flavour bottle", a bottle put out by a local Coca Cola franchise to bottle other non-cola drinks produced by the franchise.  Most of those bottles date to much earlier than yours though, so they don't often show up as ACLs.  Yours looks like it dates to the 60s or so, 30 years after the heyday of flavour bottles.  I agree that it's probably not worth much due to its condition and age, but it's still an interesting find.


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 18, 2019)

I'd guess probably dates to pre 1963 since there is no zip code listed on the bottle. could be 1940's or 50's? LEON.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Apr 18, 2019)

Could you post a picture of the bottom?  That should clear up the question of the era.  It doesn't strike me as a 1940s bottle, but US ACLs and Canadian ACLs can be a bit different.  Up here we definitely didn't have bottles that looked like that until the mid 50s or so.


----------



## I EAT ROOTS (Apr 19, 2019)

Thank you folks for the informative replies. I have a couple of questions though.

What does ACL mean?

And @ hemihampton, what does LEON mean.

Thanks.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Apr 19, 2019)

Oh yeah judging by the base it's a pretty recent one.  No idea if there's a date code on there or not, but it looks like the base to a 1960s or 70s bottle.  ACL stands for applied colour label, the process used to paint the labels on.  And Leon is Hemihampton's name.


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Apr 19, 2019)

Looks like a Brockway Plant #3 made in Muskogee, OK. Made in 1971.


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 19, 2019)

The bottom does look newer or more modern. If it is 1971 thats pretty late to still not have a zip code added to address. Not sure if it was Mandatory or Optional? LEON.


----------

